# When was the last time



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2010)

you wrote a check? seriously I write one check a year and that is to the turtle and tortoise club. They accept cash and check and I don't pay it in cash, so once a year in october I write a check, everything else I pay it in cash or my debit card, even my mortgage is paid by debit. So when was the last time you wrote one? Or on the other hand do you write a lot of them? I was at the store the other day and I actually saw a lady (older) write one so I asked the cashier how often she sees them, and she said they still get a couple of them a week but not many.


----------



## Laura (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe 3 per year..... maybe.


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2010)

I write lots of checks. I send checks for birthday presents, I give checks out for Christmas presents, I pay some bills with checks ....not all...most I pay on line. I have a Christmas club, and I pay with a check.....lots!


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2010)

2 months ago... I write a couple of checks a year to pay some bills, wedding gifts...


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

I do not have a checking account or a credit card, nor have I ever and I like it that way  I do have a Paypal account and a prepay re-loadable Walmart Visa card. That is all I need.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my credit union allows me one free cashiers check and one free money order per day. So if I need a check or money order I go that route.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2010)

I dislike being in line behind someone writing a check. I maybe send a check out maybe 3 times a year.


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 6, 2010)

Paypal for me for anything online. Cash or Debit for everything else.

And a money order to Tom *grumbles* for some roaches because he doesn't have paypal.


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2010)

Missy said:


> I dislike being in line behind someone writing a check. I maybe send a check out maybe 3 times a year.



Why do you have to be in line behind someone to write a check? You mean you have to go to the bank? I don't understand.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2010)

I still write a few checks. In fact, there are many places around here who will take a check, but not a credit/debit card. That means propane, water, electric, house taxes, car plates, even Chinese meals in our local area are all by check. I feel much safer, too paying by check then cash.

I don't have any credit cars (or loans) and I never will again. I do have a bank debit card and that gets used more then the checks and cash combined.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

terryo said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > I dislike being in line behind someone writing a check. I maybe send a check out maybe 3 times a year.
> ...



I get it - she means if she is standing in line, and the person in front of her is writing a check, she dislikes it. 

I have to say I do too. I mean, if they can get it done and over with in a few seconds, fine, but if I am still standing there 5 minutes later, my impatience level skyrockets.


----------



## Tom (Nov 6, 2010)

I hate paying for anything online. I just don't like my digits out there anymore than they have to be. The less info about me on the internet the better. That's why this forum is such a departure from the norm for me. You debit card users are crazy. That's direct access to your accounts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2010)

Someone was able to use my ATM card, charging hundreds of $$$ at three different AT&T cell stores, so I canceled it and didn't order a new one. I now pay my bills online, and when I go shopping (of any kind) I write a check.


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Missy said:
> ...



Ohhh I get it. If I'm paying my Macy's charge, I write the check before I go there, and just pay it at one of the registers. I pay Macy's, Sears, and JCPenny right at the store with a check. I never use a Debit card..ever. Very scary. I only have one charge that gives rewards every time you make a purchase.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2010)

I use a debitcard for most things, but I am driven to murder when some old broad writes a check for groceries. They act like they didn't realize they were gonna have to pay for the groceries. Why couldn't they write the check while waiting in line instead of when they get to the check stand? I live in a town full of old people and I swear I am the only one to use a debit card...


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL Maggie, yes, I hate to be prejudicial against older people, but that is exactly it. You stand in line for ten minutes, watch the cashier ring up your items for another 5, and THEN go digging through your purse for your checkbook? Come on!!!


----------



## Edna (Nov 6, 2010)

I use a debit card for most local purchases, write checks for my bills. I always use the self-check out, no waiting. My pet peeve would be going to the bank on the day Social Security checks arrive. To be avoided!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 7, 2010)

Our water bill can only be paid be sending in a check...so we have that every month (its a third party billing which I hate because they make us pay the usual meter read fee plus a billing fee). Besides that, just the odd check for stuff like wedding gifts. We put everything we can on our AMEX so we get the cash back, and pay it off every month. Much easier to track expenses that way too. A few bills don't take credit cards, like electric bill and rent, so we have auto pay from our checking account. Its funny to hear about people still mailing in all their bill payments with checks. Saves lots of time and money to not use the stamps and checks (since it costs money to buy checks). Even though if someone makes fraudulent charges on your debit or credit card you won't be held responsible, I don't use my debit card because someone could clean out my account and I could bounce a check (credit cards have more protection, and as long as you spend within your means and use them responsibly, I think they are fine). The only place I ever use my debit card besides an ATM is at Winco when we got every couple months, because that is all they take (I don't carry more than $20!). I wonder when we have kids if by then we won't even have checks, and I'll show my kids what we used to have to write out in the olden days lol.


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 7, 2010)

Once a year to register my car. That is it. I use online bill pay for everything else, so they write checks for me or send them electronically if the biller allows it.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 7, 2010)

I usually only write a check if I'm purchasing something from someone online and they don't have an actual store/website.

I just looked in my checkbook and the last check I wrote was in February 2010 for a speeding ticket 
Before that it was November 2009 when I had to mail someone a check for a bar crawl t-shirt.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't own a cheque book. Very few retailers actually accept cheques now, none of the mainstream supermarkets do either. I believe cheques are being withdrawn from use here in the UK in October 2018.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 7, 2010)

I like to use checks for the things Terry mentioned, plus stuff like Butterbraids and Cookie dough that the students were recently selling...soccer fees are paid by check, car registration renewals, high school fees, charitable contributions...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2010)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> I don't own a cheque book. Very few retailers actually accept cheques now, none of the mainstream supermarkets do either. I believe cheques are being withdrawn from use here in the UK in October 2018.



Quite a few of the merchants that I write checks to have a voiding system that voids the check and then they give it back to me. Whey I get my statement it says that that voided check was electronically paid.


----------



## moswen (Nov 9, 2010)

haha high school probably when my parents thought it would be a good idea for me to get some good practice with a checking account... they made me write checks for literally everything... esp school if i had to pay anything for school they would make me write the check, then they'd put money into my account for it. i remember thinking how dumb it was, bc debit cards are way faster and atm's are everywhere. and when i flew from the nest and went to college, i got a debit card. and all my bills are automatic withdrawls

and last night at dinner my mom tried to pay with a check.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 9, 2010)

Several times a week. Bills, bills, bills.


----------



## bllauben (Nov 10, 2010)

I write out 4 checks a month for bills.

Now, I am going to say this, especially with the holidays comming up: I am a cashier (will not say where). People know they are comming to the store. They know they are going to buy things. I love it and wish other customers would do what some customers do: fill in everything but the amount. Sign it, date it, put the store's name in the "payable to" part. Saves so much time.

Also, if you are not going to pay by check, please have your payment handy, within reasonable reach. Please do not empty out your purse and go through all 3 wallets looking for your debit card only to realize it's out in your car. I could care less as I'm working my 8 hour shift regardless if I have 1 or 400 customers. The reason I ask this is because the people behind you want to get in and out of the store quickly.




Tom said:


> I hate paying for anything online. I just don't like my digits out there anymore than they have to be. The less info about me on the internet the better. That's why this forum is such a departure from the norm for me. You debit card users are crazy. That's direct access to your accounts.



Yeah, but it is a lot safer than using money. Someone robs you, how are you going to prove that you had x amount of dollars. Someone takes my debit card, I can go to the bank and verify which transactions were mine and the bank will take care of the rest.

Speaking of which, it's pay day. I've got to go to the chiropractor (pulled a muscle in my back at work) and go grocery shopping.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2010)

For you who hate waiting in the line for the check to get written, try waiting while the cashier/CSM has to call in and get authorization on you using those cards. I was for several years the overnight front end manager at a WalMart. When those calls on cards had to be made, it would usually take about 15 minutes (usually more). 

[/color]


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 11, 2010)

what is this check thing you speak of ?????? oh wait thats when your king is in trouble


----------



## stells (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't even have a cheque book anymore... everything is paid either direct debit or by my debit card... if something does require me to send off money i get a postal order....


----------



## fhintz (Nov 14, 2010)

I still pay about half my bills every month by check. One of these days, I'll probably switch em to autopay.

Frank


----------



## Angi (Nov 14, 2010)

I pay doctors bills, the gardener, propane, all charitable donations, sports fees probably more by check.


----------



## laura808 (Nov 15, 2010)

Right now i dont have to worry about writing checks.  yay!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

One per year for the electric!


----------



## stells (Nov 17, 2010)

I did notice on Danny's visits over here that we seem to be alot more advanced in the UK with the whole banking side of things... chip and pin is everywhere here now... every credit/debit card has a chip... Danny had a few problems because his card didn't... very few of us use cheques... most things can be paid for online... from groceries to bills... i'm sure you will all catch up soon


----------



## Isa (Nov 17, 2010)

Same here, now the credit cards and Debit cards have chips... So many passwords to remember  lol


----------

